# Planning on moving to B.C.



## PacificNWmom (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

I'm Liz - currently I am stuck in Florida - hate it

I scored a 69 on the 'test' - ok yea its above 67 but not by much

I am a Veterinary Tech

I just need to know how long it takes mainly 
also I know I need to figure out if I still have dual citizenship with England or not! (as both parents are from England and my mom was not a us citizen when I was born so it granted me citizenship to England)

any advice would be appreciated -


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PacificNWmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Liz - currently I am stuck in Florida - hate it
> 
> ...


May I ask how old are you? That may well influence how speedily you can come to Canada.

As far as British Citizenship you should read UK Border Agency | Children of British mothers - proposed changes to law on citizenship


----------

